# Ipad mini lent depuis ios8



## Maxmad68 (20 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour
J'ai un ipad mini, 1ère géneration, 32go, wi-fi sans celullar jailbreaké depuis ios 7.1.2 .
Or depuis la mise a jour vers ios 8.1 avec le jailbreak, mon ipad est très lent, même quand il n'y a plus d'applis en arrière-plan
Je possède un paquet de tweaks :
-Activator
-Badges Customizer
-CCSettings for ios 8
-Circulus (thème winterboard)
-CrashReporter
-Folder Customizer
-Homescreen Designer
-Icon Finder
-Icon Renamer
-iFile
-OpenSSH
-SafeMode Launcher
-Springtomize 3
-Watchboard
-WiCarrier
-Winterboard
-WiPi
-Tous ce qui est installé avec Cydia et Pangu
Ça fonctionnait bien avant la MAJ
Comment puis-je raviver ma tablette?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Membre supprimé 1062805 (20 Décembre 2014)

Peut etre qu'un des tweaks n'est pas bien optimisé pour ios 8. Arme toi de patience et desinstalle un par un jusqu'à ce que tu es identifié le tweaks responsable des ralentissements.


----------



## Maxmad68 (20 Décembre 2014)

:-(
Tant que je ne dois pas le restaurer...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h46 ----------

C'est bon, ça venait de homescreen designer
Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 1062805 (20 Décembre 2014)

De rien


----------

